# Started my trapline



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I acquired a trapping permit for a nearby indian reservation this year and was able to get away on Wednesday to start making a few sets. I made 3 sets on Wednesday and went out today to check those sets and set out some more. The 2nd set I checked today had a nice grey fox. I think I made some pretty good sets today. Had quite a bit of bobcat sign which is my main target. Hopefully I can get some of them to step into my traps. Will keep ya guys posted on how I do.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

We'll be anxious to see your take.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Good luck Ruger !!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Yes good luck buddy.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Get after'em Ruger---what size traps are you lay'in?


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

catcapper said:


> Get after'em Ruger---what size traps are you lay'in?


. Mostly # 3's. A few # 2's. Most of the traps are long springs. A few good coil springs.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

#3's are a good all round trap for this country. I still have 8 of the old Oneida #4 plate spring traps that I used up in Wyoming back in the "70's" when I was trapp'in lions. They just hang out in the shed nowdays, but I set and trip'em every now and then---great memories.lol.

My favorite bobcat set is a loud dirthole. About 4" round and 12-14" deep---grass and feathers in the hole with a chunk of beaver down in the bottom. Seems like the bigger holes tend to keep the cats around the set longer and its easier for them to get their paw into to work out the grass down to the bait. More time at the set---higher chance of a catch.

I make 2 or 3 trail sets about 15-20 feet away from most hole sets too. You'd be suprised how many doubles you can hit.

Hey--- don't forget to pack your camera along with ya---you know how youngdon is.lol.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

catcapper said:


> #3's are a good all round trap for this country. I still have 8 of the old Oneida #4 plate spring traps that I used up in Wyoming back in the "70's" when I was trapp'in lions. They just hang out in the shed nowdays, but I set and trip'em every now and then---great memories.lol.
> 
> My favorite bobcat set is a loud dirthole. About 4" round and 12-14" deep---grass and feathers in the hole with a chunk of beaver down in the bottom. Seems like the bigger holes tend to keep the cats around the set longer and its easier for them to get their paw into to work out the grass down to the bait. More time at the set---higher chance of a catch.
> 
> ...


----------

